# a thread of fake Morleys



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2013)

I am keeping a log of bogus Morley Chicken shops in that London. here are some to start you off

* only Morley lookalikes allowed

peckham, near Burgess park


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2013)

Nunhead


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2013)

Nr Brockley station


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 13, 2013)

What is a real Morley and why would anyone want to eat there?


----------



## discokermit (Jul 13, 2013)

not as good as ken's tuck in fried chicken,


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.morleyschicken.com/

they are a SE London chicken shop chainette - and a staple food for many. They are not my cup of tea , but this thread is about bogus Morleys.Of which there are many and should be documented for future generations to salivate over


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2013)

Please, only bogus Morleys on this thread.a prize of a lunchtime special ( 2 pieces of chicken+ sml fries + can drink ) for the most blatant Morley look alike posted.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 13, 2013)

Morley was dead: to begin with.

The franchise cost is £85k excluding site acquisition costs, so I sympathise with the bogus ones.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 13, 2013)

Morley's must have poor trademark lawyers


----------



## clicker (Jul 13, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Morley's must have poor trademark lawyers


 
They pay them in feed apparently.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 13, 2013)

this is the only thread on this entire shitfarm website worth a damn.

congrats, OP.


----------



## snadge (Jul 13, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Morley was dead: to begin with.
> 
> The franchise cost is £85k excluding site acquisition costs, so I sympathise with the bogus ones.


 
So you have to pay some cunt 85k to open up a chicken shop, lol.

I actually thought this thread was about roof tiling, ah that's marley, of course.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 13, 2013)

I have never heard of Morley's Chicken Shops. This thread has given them free advertising. Can there be much difference between one chicken shop and another. Fried chicken is fried chicken. I speak as someone who eats takeaway fried chicken fairly often.

Mind I am not in that there Lunnun - just out of of danger.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2013)

Is this a real one? On Coldharbour Lane. I think it's closed now. Never used it myself but it looked horrible inside with a big metal grill between the staff and customers.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 14, 2013)

if you're gonna rip off a fastfood chain, go for the big boys


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 14, 2013)

deptford/ new x


----------



## Winot (Jul 14, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Morley's must have poor trademark lawyers



I'd imagine the lawyers would be very happy to take action, were they instructed.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2013)

There's JJ Morleys down in Streatham, with at least another similar soundalike. Morleys > KFC to many it seems


----------



## fogbat (Jul 14, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am keeping a log of bogus Morley Chicken shops in that London. here are some to start you off
> 
> * only Morley lookalikes allowed
> 
> ...



Down the road from the Flying Dutchman, isn't it? Saw it a few weeks ago and it made my evening.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 14, 2013)

yup. thats the fellow.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 14, 2013)

I love this thread. I don't know why, but I do. We ALL love it.  Is it a British thing? I reckon foreigners might be perplexed by our joy at Mowley/Merlie/Monley.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 14, 2013)

honourable mention to SE1's mindbendingly named...


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Paging @Fez909


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 14, 2013)

Brockley X


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 14, 2013)

Sydenham ( 10 M from a real Morleys)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 14, 2013)

Forest Hill


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 14, 2013)

Stanstead road, near Catford


----------



## g force (Jul 15, 2013)

tarannau said:


> There's JJ Morleys down in Streatham, with at least another similar soundalike. Morleys > KFC to many it seems


 

According to my Trinidadian next door neighbour Morleys is "poor man KFC". Not sure where she stands on Dallas Fried Chicken - will ask later.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

i see your cottage, and raise you... AN ENTIRE FUCKING PLANET!




/west croydon


----------



## lefteri (Jul 15, 2013)

Chicken shop spotters might be interested in this article: http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2009/march/meet-mr-chicken


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

"Morris Cassanova"

i'm calling horseshit.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 15, 2013)

lefteri said:


> Chicken shop spotters might be interested in this article: http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2009/march/meet-mr-chicken


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 15, 2013)

as seen on the x files and smoked by the cigarette smoking man (who clearly isnt a smoker!)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 15, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> http://www.morleyschicken.com/
> 
> they are a SE London chicken shop chainette - and a staple food for many. They are not my cup of tea , but this thread is about bogus Morleys.Of which there are many and should be documented for future generations to salivate over


 
I looked at that site. It says 'American-Style Chicken'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i see your cottage, and raise you... AN ENTIRE FUCKING PLANET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The thought of a Chicken Planet makes me a little bit afraid.

Btw: what would 'british-style chicken' be: baked in a pie?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 15, 2013)

It would have bad teeth, good chat-up lines and poor bedroom skilz.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2013)

soemwhere off the OKR


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 26, 2013)

Perhaps there should be an OKR Chicken on the Old Kent Road.

There is a television advert for KFC (I think, or it may be another brand) that shows the chicken and the chips in close up. The meal looks very dry and unappetising. I have eaten a KFC a long time ago and yes it was rather dry. I prefer grilled chicken. I don't understand why chicken shops are springing up everwhere like dandelions in summer.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2013)

The kids wanted to try Albanian Fried chicken ( AFC as it was called ) a week ago in Vlore, Albanian. Jesus christ- it makes the fake morelys look like Marco Pierre White


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> deptford/ new x
> 
> View attachment 36497


I eat from there from time to time, even when sober. 8 wings for 2.10!


----------



## sankara (Feb 15, 2016)

Bump! What a thread!

I was driving down Whitehorse Road in Croydon yesterday and saw a place called The Croydon Morley or something like that. I couldn't stop for a photo unfortunately.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 18, 2016)

hmm

BTW the lookalikeys could of course be franchises.


----------



## bimble (Feb 18, 2016)

I didn't even know that this was a thing, let alone a South London specific thing.. and these two shops were 2 minutes walk from my front door the whole time (Loughborough Junction , se5)


----------



## bimble (Feb 18, 2016)

hash tag said:


> hmm
> 
> BTW the lookalikeys could of course be franchises.


Ah but no, they are not legit franchises of the official chicken chain - they're just using the same colours and similar name to subliminally make people feel a familiarity with the chicken on offer, like so that they feel they know what they're getting. I think.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 18, 2016)

Penge


----------



## jakejb79 (Feb 18, 2016)

McDonald's and Jollibee ripoff.


----------



## danski (Feb 18, 2016)

Leisurewear for the connoisseur...






eta...sent from phone before, couldn't see it was too small


----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2016)

Frumious B. said:


> I reckon foreigners might be perplexed by our joy at Mowley/Merlie/Monley.


When I had some older relatives visit me from abroad - their first trip to London too - their biggest impression and confusion was "why are there so many fried chicken shops"? There used to be three within a 2 minute walk of my old place - in fact on one parade there were two chicken shops within 4 doors of each other  - see for yourself, a Berties and a MMM fake Morleys
Google Maps


----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 19, 2016)

jakejb79 said:


> McDonald's and Jollibee ripoff.


For the uninitiated, Jollibee is a major burger chain in the Philippines. I think the average pinoy would see that stallholder as aspiring to be a franchisee, not as someone trying to deceive them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 22, 2016)

Great thread.


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Great thread.


Isn't it. Needs a regular bumping or someone to do a phd on it at the very least.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2016)

in other S>E London chain news Gogi's off licenses have all shut down  they were a bit shit tbh but still, a familair sight
i knew of, and shopped in, 4 branches around lewisham, but there were definitely more than that.... according to the internet there were some as far as Thamsemead and Bexley

i presume they all closed - the 4 i knew all have


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> in other S>E London chain news Gogi's off licenses have all shut down  they were a bit shit tbh but still, a familair sight
> i knew of, and shopped in, 4 branches around lewisham, but there were definitely more than that.... according to the internet there were some as far as Thamsemead and Bexley
> 
> i presume they all closed - the 4 i knew all have


Was Gogi's some kind of an authentic offie thing that the fake gogis were copying??


----------



## ska invita (Feb 23, 2016)

bimble said:


> Was Gogi's some kind of an authentic offie thing that the fake gogis were copying??


i think it was the empire of Mr Gogi, who died a few years ago - his empire held for a time but crumbled in the end
the blue gogi's below may be an imitation - thats the thamsemead one - suspect! Or a different Mr Gogi


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2016)

Great news, there is one for sale in Croydon http://www.rightmove.co.uk/commercial-property-for-sale/property-56486570.html


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2016)

Here's a night time shot of New Morlys in L. Junc. The original Morleys is so yesterday. New is where it's at.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 16, 2016)

danski said:


> Leisurewear for the connoisseur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be really great if it came with the stench of burnt oil and fried chicken


----------



## ska invita (May 3, 2016)

Hah a new one for you!
Monleys in Nunhead


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2016)

I have been inducted to this game. I had no idea and now a niche, chicken shop spotting, nerd-distraction has opened up to me.


----------



## bromley (May 5, 2016)

There's a Marleys on Brookmil Road (menu has the O changed to an A) and a Mowelys with a double M burger in Deptford and Catford.

Morleys are the business. Did they start in Lewisham?


----------



## campanula (May 10, 2016)

I ate a KFC in 1973. (Clapham Common).


----------



## bromley (May 10, 2016)

danski said:


> Leisurewear for the connoisseur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was thinking of getting that, thinking it would be £8 or so. £38! 

One of my favourite threads on the forum, I've discussed fake Morley with various different South Londoners over the years.


----------



## 2hats (May 10, 2016)

Two for one - chicken and an enterprising burger bar, Dushanbe, Tajikistan:
 
Probably well out of the range of most trademark lawyers.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2016)

bromley said:


> There's a Marleys on Brookmil Road (menu has the O changed to an A) and a Mowelys with a double M burger in Deptford and Catford.
> 
> Morleys are the business. Did they start in Lewisham?


----------



## bromley (May 19, 2016)

ska invita said:


>


That's the one. Next to a pest control shop!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2016)

Probably a repost but I don't care because I have no other use for this pic.


----------



## innit (Jun 1, 2016)

There's a Morlys on the A23 - can't remember where.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 2, 2016)

hold the front page....what the fuck is this ?


----------



## pesh (Jun 2, 2016)

Pizza!?!


----------



## bromley (Jun 3, 2016)

pesh said:


> Pizza!?!


Its' like £5 for a 12"er. I've never tried one.


----------



## pesh (Jun 3, 2016)

My local Morleys is still struggling to fry chicken.


----------



## darryl (Jun 17, 2016)

Greenwich now has a Best Mowleys, on Woolwich Road opposite the new swimming pool. Will try to grab a pic next time I go past.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2016)

bromley said:


> . Next to a pest control shop!


Handy!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 20, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am keeping a log of bogus Morley Chicken shops in that London. here are some to start you off
> 
> * only Morley lookalikes allowed
> 
> ...


 


http://www.rightmove.co.uk/commercial-property-for-sale/property-57958463.html

Merlie is for sale


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2016)

Check out the Morleys in the posher bit of Croydon! Oooh! Fancy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2016)

lefteri said:


> Chicken shop spotters might be interested in this article: Meet Mr Chicken – Creative Review


That reminds me, need to put that book on my wishlist


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> That reminds me, need to put that book on my wishlist


Missed that link first time around...amazing....

check the little yellow chick eating a pizza


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 5, 2016)

What the hell is this?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> What the hell is this?



_Fried chicken, Jim, but not as we know it_


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 5, 2016)

Thats a 100% genuine fake Morley, that what that is


----------



## darryl (Aug 5, 2016)

As promised... Best Mowleys, Greenwich.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2016)

There should be a Bob Morley's, preferably offering doughnuts (“with jam in”) as a dessert option.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 7, 2016)

darryl said:


> View attachment 90381 As promised... Best Mowleys, Greenwich.



beautiful, you even have managed to include an enthusiastic mowley consumer in the pic


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 7, 2016)

Peckham RYE


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 7, 2016)

Lewisham ( not my pic)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 83597



Just ate there. Was at hero of switzerland and felt peckish on the way home.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2016)

It's a Morley's Griller an actual authentic thing?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 14, 2016)

*shakes head* 

pizza.. tut tut


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh. the boy has just directed me to this series after seeing me posting on this thread

The pengest Munch

An series of films that explore peng chicken



( peng?)


----------



## bromley (Dec 16, 2016)

Marleys is changing it's name to MFC. 

Another reason to not eat there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 16, 2016)

the zero hygiene level awarded by Lewisham council doesn't help


----------



## Sirena (Dec 16, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> ( peng?)



As distinct from hench.....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2016)

croydon thornton heath


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2016)

norbury i think


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2016)

penge way somewhere


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2016)

thornton heath again- looks to be shut down


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2016)

ladywell


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2016)

catford. i dont fuckin know any longer. i see these everywhere now.  even in my sleep


----------



## bromley (Dec 19, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> the zero hygiene level awarded by Lewisham council doesn't help


For Marleys/MFC?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 19, 2016)

marleys


----------



## bromley (Dec 20, 2016)

No wonder it has changed name! Was actually people in it when i walked past there last night.


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 20, 2016)

malatesta32 - I was going to make a comment about the Morley's brand of cigarettes, but you beat me to it by three years (Just saw this thread being bumped up. Oops). 

I thought the thread was about the fake brand of smokes when I saw the title. That's when you know you watch too much television and shows are doing fake brands of smokes.

There was a chicken place frogwoman popped into when I was visiting her, but I didn't partake in the fried festivities. I stayed outside having a cigarette... I think it was a knockoff because I don't remember it being a KFC.... Froggy may have said "it's similar to your American KFC".


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Mori's in West Norwood is my favorite,  makes me think of a 'Momento Mori' perhaps of the risk of death from food poisoning.


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 1, 2017)

I keep wanting to forward this thread to the Chicken Connoisseur but I am worried exploring these places may kill him.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 1, 2017)

Not sure there are Morleys in north london.


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 1, 2017)

wtfftw said:


> Not sure there are Morleys in north london.


He's done a waterloo one?


----------



## 2hats (Jan 7, 2017)

Not a chicken outlet but surely worthy of being in this thread...





From here.


----------



## bromley (Jan 8, 2017)

He's now done a Morelys and unsurprisingly it scores high. Surprisingly though he brings a sidekick with zero charisma who some what ruins the video.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 18, 2017)

The first-ever all vegan fried chicken shop is now open in London


Is this the end of the fake Morley?

Vegan fried chicken made by hipsters


----------



## bromley (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>


Penge?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 14, 2017)

eh?  what does that say?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Penge?


  Yes 



not-bono-ever said:


> eh?  what does that say?



No Idea  Mooleys Kavi? or Maaleys Kavi?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Maaleys Kavi?



MAALEYS KAVI LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2017)

I was falling asleep whilst watching some crappy dementia awareness video for training at work, when I spotted Brockley Morley's getting a cameo!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 20, 2017)

that's a proper Morleys that un


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2017)

and its in Honor Oak SE23 (postcode wars  )


----------



## phillm (Apr 20, 2017)

Slight tangent I know but none of these would be as scary as a hood Chicago Southside fast food joint. You would need to be packin' to go in there.


----------



## bromley (Apr 21, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> that's a proper Morleys that un


There's no place on this thread for it.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 26, 2017)

All the fake morleys should get in on this


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2017)

and a genuine morley


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 6, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> I was falling asleep whilst watching some crappy dementia awareness video for training at work, when I spotted Brockley Morley's getting a cameo!
> 
> View attachment 104803



tbh I've been stuck at that same junction feeling the same when I don't know where to get my bus from

In other news
Thornton Heath Morley's is featured here:


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 17, 2017)

The Chicken Connoisseur Backs Jeremy Corbyn In New Interview

The chicken shop egon ronay backs Corbyn


----------



## darryl (May 17, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> The Chicken Connoisseur Backs Jeremy Corbyn In New Interview
> 
> The chicken shop egon ronay backs Corbyn



Not chicken-related, but Kaspas ice cream outlets show video of Corbyn opening one of their branches (presumably as the local MP).


----------



## darryl (May 23, 2017)

NEWS: I have to report that Fantastic Morley Fried Chicken, on the South Circular at the Catford/Forest Hill border, has gone full-on Fake Morley's and is now called "Fantsatic Morley" [sic]. (here is the old look: a thread of fake Morleys)

It's not to be confused with Monleys (Google Maps) which opened about three years ago the other side of the Blythe Hill Tavern.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2017)

Pics or it will be consigned to the chicken shop fake news bin


----------



## darryl (May 23, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Pics or it will be consigned to the chicken shop fake news bin



Next time I go to the Blythe, I'll take a pic.


----------



## darryl (May 29, 2017)




----------



## bromley (May 29, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 29, 2017)

wow- its does actually say Fantsatic


----------



## 2hats (Jun 27, 2017)

2hats said:


> Not a chicken outlet but surely worthy of being in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then after a legal row a similarly named store becomes...




From here.


----------



## beckash (Jul 14, 2017)

There's one in Streatham, which is called Morly's, or something similar. Can't be arsed to check the thread, but it's opposite Streatham Station, which used to have 'Gooooglie Cabs' next door.

THIS greeted me on my way to work this morning- it's not yet open, and throughout development there's been a legit Morley's 'COMING SOON' sign outside it. So perhaps there was a disagreement between parent company and franchisee at the last minute? Anyway, I bring you 'Norleys'.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 14, 2017)

That's a legit proper counterfeit Morleys right there. Good work!


----------



## beckash (Jul 14, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> That's a legit proper counterfeit Morleys right there. Good work!



Is it rare? Is it _worth _anything?

They're open for business _right now, _and, to rub salt in the wound for the real Morley's, have cut up the official banner which was above the shop during development to remove the Morley's branding, and spray-painted the opening date on top of it.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

beckash said:


> There's one in Streatham, which is called Morly's, or something similar. Can't be arsed to check the thread, but it's opposite Streatham Station, which used to have 'Gooooglie Cabs' next door.
> 
> THIS greeted me on my way to work this morning- it's not yet open, and throughout development there's been a legit Morley's 'COMING SOON' sign outside it. So perhaps there was a disagreement between parent company and franchisee at the last minute? Anyway, I bring you 'Norleys'.



That balloon arch brings a tear to my ear. It's so beautiful. Better than Morleys.


----------



## beckash (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> That balloon arch brings a tear to my ear. It's so beautiful. Better than Morleys.



Weirdly enough, the balloons absolutely STINK of rubber. I've never noticed this with balloons before. Perhaps it's intentional, to cover up the smell of the food.


----------



## MorleysOrLess (Aug 11, 2017)

So, we've got a similar photo project on the go on Instagram:  Morley's... more or less (@morleysorless) • Instagram photos and videos  Pop over and give us a follow!  Aiming to get every fake Morley's in the capital photographed by the end of the summer.  Came across this site whilst doing our research, so thanks - many finds on here came in really useful!!  I'm sure we haven't seen the last new New Morley's!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 11, 2017)

4 years of my life *researching * this man and boy

How long have you been *researching* this subject ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 11, 2017)

Twitter says June 2017.


----------



## MorleysOrLess (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello mate. Glad to see you're so passionate about the topic. Don't know about you, but we're just having some fun documenting an interesting phenomenon.
Glad you've moderated your earlier comment - it seemed a bit harsh for a thread about fried chicken.

You'd be surprised to see how long there's been an interest in documenting the fake Morley's topic - going back at least 10 years in fact.
So if you're relatively new to South London and have only picked up on it 4 years ago, you're still a bit of a newbie. 

Hope you'll have a cracking weekend and remember to have fun. There are much better things to do than calling people c***s on the internet.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 12, 2017)

fuck off you patronising cunt


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 15, 2017)

i dont know if this should be included- will let you be the judge

forest hill


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2017)

Join Favorite Chicken


No need to click through - favourite is a franchise like morleys c. &180k for the franchise. Fuckibg hell.obviously someone has dumped the franchise and gone rogue


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 28, 2017)

pissflaps said:


> this is the only thread on this entire shitfarm website worth a damn.
> 
> congrats, OP.



Four years later and this is still the case


----------



## bromley (Aug 31, 2017)

From the former Marleys in Brockmill road which is now MFC. Pictured earlier next to the pest control shop, it either had a 1 or 0 out of 5 hygiene rating.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2017)

Beans OR Corn on the cob

((((first world problems))))


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> From the former Marleys in Brockmill road which is now MFC. Pictured earlier next to the pest control shop, it either had a 1 or 0 out of 5 hygiene rating.


 
Morleys
Mowleys
Marleys
MFC

Darwin would be proud of that example of Chicken evolution


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 1, 2017)

Fake Morleys - Store Finder

who set this up  and why ? done in August 17


----------



## darryl (Sep 1, 2017)

Booo. That's taken all the fun out of it. (Well, it would if it was a complete list...)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 1, 2017)

remember kids, this is the original and best fake morleys resource- i may have to pop down to streatham to snarf some others though


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2017)

another split in the Favorite fried chicken hegemony- note the appearence of the Favourable chicken outlet


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 22, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fake Morleys - Store Finder
> 
> who set this up  and why ? done in August 17


Begging for a NewFakeMorleys.com


----------



## MorleysOrLess (Sep 23, 2017)

Couple of 'world exclusives' for you...

Firstly, the recently rebranded Metro's, (nee MFC, nee Marleys) on Brookmill Road, Lewisham:







and this, this is pretty special.  I give you Morliss....   Ramsgate!!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 23, 2017)

Loving the way that the fake Morley thread now has an unauthorised mimicking website...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Oct 27, 2017)

MorleysOrLess said:


> Couple of 'world exclusives' for you...
> 
> Firstly, the recently rebranded Metro's, (nee MFC, nee Marleys) on Brookmill Road, Lewisham:
> 
> ...


 Get a better image host.


----------



## bimble (Nov 28, 2017)

-1. 
My nearest fake Morleys (was 'New Morlys' has just changed into a generic fried chicken shop called brix fried chicken instead.
Hopefully not due to legal issues as that would threaten the end of a proud tradition.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 28, 2017)

A sad day for the fake morley community


----------



## sealion (Nov 28, 2017)

Soon to be Gentrified chicken. A prime spot for a wine bar and posh nosh


----------



## bimble (Nov 28, 2017)

The ‘brix’ in their new name is slightly aspirational as we’re the wrong end of coldharbour lane for cocktail bars, for now , but yeah give it a few weeks.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 28, 2017)

is there a pic of that original fake morleys on here ? I cannot remember

ah yea there is, from the archive

a thread of fake Morleys


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 28, 2017)

bimble, is Brix Fried Chicken sailing close to KFC's copyright here...

 

Is that hand covering up a B?


----------



## bimble (Nov 28, 2017)

I’ll confirm shortly but I think yes it’ll be a b under there. There’s limits to how imaginative you can be with a fried chicken logo though, I think the colonel would lose this copyright  case.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## sovereignb (Jan 5, 2018)

bromley said:


> There's a Marleys on Brookmil Road (menu has the O changed to an A) and a Mowelys with a double M burger in Deptford and Catford.
> 
> Morleys are the business. Did they start in Lewisham?



Pretty sure the first one was in New Cross, a few doors down from Venue nightclub. Its now a kebab shop


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 13, 2018)

£2 chicken and chips from the genius behind one day i went to lidl


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 13, 2018)

BTW, if you have not heard of Afrikan boy, some of his stuff is a SE London  delight- the Lidl track is wonderful - my kids are into him


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 13, 2018)

AB smashing it live at festivals last year, no joke.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 13, 2018)

Cryptic puzzle: 

I’ve been to Morley but only after dark.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 19, 2018)

The odd Valentines's Day gift for people who love Morley's

Anyone want a Morley's necklace?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 19, 2018)

sim667 said:


> The odd Valentines's Day gift for people who love Morley's
> 
> Anyone want a Morley's necklace?



Heh, also in the Croydon Advertiser...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 26, 2018)

Pengest munch goes mainstream in Viz


----------



## 2hats (May 12, 2018)

Bishkek Fried Chicken!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 1, 2018)

Niether Morley’s  nor monleys  but fuck it - it’s simply delicious


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2019)

Maaleys Penge - Previously Maaleys Kavi - the Kavi bit is now covered up


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2019)

Not sure where else to post this so i'll put it here. 
Today I visited this establishment in peckham (on the main road near the burger king).

 

I got  the doner meat and chips and they asked if i wanted it chile. 
I said yes thinking it would be with standard chile sauce (Which I don't hate but find boring in terms of flavour complexity).
To my pleasant surprise when I opened up the box I found that they combine the meat with a  mix of fried onions and peppers.
It was delicious and very filling  especially for the price. Mine was around £3, my friend got a chicken burger, chips and spicy wings (a number 10) and the total was under £6.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 167054


Is that chicken shops or a very unusual league table?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Interesting: 

The most common takeaway name in London:

Charcoal Grill
*Morley’s*
Best Kebab
Perfect Fried Chicken
Munchies
Favourite Chicken and Ribs
Tops Pizza
Chicken Express
The Grill
Sam’s Chicken
Guess What The Most Popular Name Is For Takeaway Shops In London...


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2020)

Hold the front page. The former hamlet fish bar near the DHFC ground is now part of the Morley’s global empire 

It was the worst chip shop in the world it has to be said


----------



## Little Piranha (Dec 6, 2020)

Southfields. Spotted it while stuck in terrible traffic, which meant I at least had time to take the photo.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 6, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> View attachment 242062
> 
> Southfields. Spotted it while stuck in terrible traffic, which meant I at least had time to take the photo.


The rather less salubrious part of Southfields.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 6, 2020)

Possibly the first time Morleys has made it into a book of published poetry








						Poor
					

WINNER OF THE FORWARD PRIZE FOR BEST FIRST COLLECTION  Chosen as a Book of the Year by New Statesman, Financial Times, Guardian, Observer, Rough Trade and the BBC  Shortlisted for the Rathbones Folio Prize Longlisted for the Jhalak Prize  'Restlessly inventive, brutally graceful, startlingly...




					www.penguin.co.uk


----------



## ess-tee (Feb 21, 2022)

Sadly I have noticed a couple of fake Morleys "rebranding" recently:

The "Brixton Norleys" on Tulse Hill in Brixton has become simply "TASTY":

 ....... 


And "JJ Morlys" in Streatham has become "JJ  Best Chicken":

........ 

Has anyone noticed this as a trend elsewhere?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 21, 2022)

Is the Forest Hill legend too off-topic to post here? (Did a quick thread search and couldn't see the name.)


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 21, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> £2 chicken and chips from the genius behind one day i went to lidl



Again, may have been covered already, but have you seen the sheer beauty of Junior Spesh?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2022)

Ferfrct was part of the Perfect franchise but there was likely some misunderstanding and parting of ways . The cheapest way to rebrand was sticking an F over the P


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2022)

Morley’s or Less: In praise of the lookie-likie
					

Why are three young architects spending their spare time photographing south London fried chicken shops?




					www.ribaj.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2022)

.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2022)

What the fuck is this ? How come my idea is now an exhibition In lewisham?


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> What the fuck is this ? How come my idea is now an exhibition In lewisham?


probalby because of this shit



cant help but believe its happening but to sell all these crap flats theyve knocked up


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 9, 2022)

ess-tee said:


> Sadly I have noticed a couple of fake Morleys "rebranding" recently:
> 
> The "Brixton Norleys" on Tulse Hill in Brixton has become simply "TASTY":
> 
> ...


Seriously doubt if it's is the best chicken


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Indian version...


----------

